# Lessons learned from inmate's challenge to Obama in W.Va.



## smile72 (May 10, 2012)

> The name of the federal prisoner -- Keith Judd -- who won 41 percent of the vote versus President Barack Obama in Tuesday's West Virginia Democratic primary isn't as important as the fact that the incumbent commander in chief won only 59 percent of the vote.
> Republicans have giddily seized on Obama's relatively poor showing in the primary as an indicator of weakness. Though, it's notable that Obama has never performed particularly well in West Virginia, and he's not expected to carry the state versus Mitt Romney in the general election.
> 
> Even in a Democratic wave year, Republican John McCain beat Obama in West Virginia by a 13-point margin. And in the Democratic primary that same year, even though the race for the nomination appeared virtually over, Hillary Clinton crushed Obama, 67 percent to 26 percent.
> ...



Source:http://nbcpolitics.m...=firstread

Does anyone think this is a big deal, I don't, I wonder if anyone does. Obama won't win West Virginia anyway.


----------



## Gahars (May 10, 2012)

If this was New York or California, big states that Obama previously did well in with big stakes in the electoral college, then it would certainly be a major concern.

West Virginia, though? While it isn't happy news for his campaign, it's not much cause for alarm either.


----------



## smile72 (May 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> If this was New York or California, big states that Obama previously did well in with big stakes in the electoral college, then it would certainly be a major concern.
> 
> West Virginia, though? While it isn't happy news for his campaign, it's not much cause for alarm either.


I agree, though you forgot Illinois, Massachusetts, and Florida.


----------

